# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  كلمات و مفردات و جمل فرنسيه مترجمه

## mohamed73

**   **  **            ** **

----------


## max_11

دمت بخير و دام تميزك و ابداعك 
تقبل ردي المتواضع وتحياتي

----------

